# New worksharp for old chisels



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I too have a Worksharp 3000. I think it is a phenomenal sharpening machine. No oil or waterstones to check the flatness on. No slurry to clean up, and it always gives me excellent results. I had to adjust the squareness of it when I first used it, but that was just a screwdriver, and lever adjustment! I recently honed a plane iron with it. The manufacturers suggested bevel angle was 25 degrees. The Worksharp 3000 had a preset for that angle, so no measuring! I think this is an awesome tool that every woodworker should try, at least once. One use, and you'll be hooked!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

yep i have this too and it works great! use it for all my flat blades. they even have an attachment allowing larger blades to be sharpened on top now


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the review..I have been using guides and sandpaper with only decent results and allot of work. I have been considering getting one of these.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

I got two of them for Christmas, but, we won't go into how that happened. I also sharpened a couple of chisels that really needed it. iron planes, and also sharpened my used lathe tools that I aquired. Being able to see what you are doing while sharpening from the underside is great. It was quite easy to get a razor sharp edge on my tools; what a delight to work with sharp tools. Thanks Daniel for your post, it's fun to talk about our new toys.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll take your second one douglbe.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

have it love it couldn't be easier to use.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been looking at getting a sharpener that I can get a true edge on other than a grinding wheel. This looks very economicle. Thanks for the info.


----------



## northlander (Jun 11, 2008)

I recently picked up the WS3000, I second all the comments on the ease of getting sharp tools. The only gripe I have is the grit of the lapping paper for the back of the blade when sharpening, I may change to a different grit when it get worn out. I've done chisels and plane irons and it's been a dream compared to the hand sharpening on waterstones.


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

I use mine to sharpen my pockets knives, first time I've ever been able to sharpen them so they will shave. Can also make my chisels shave. This thing is great!!!!


----------



## NeoDon (Jan 27, 2009)

I also have it and it Rocks. Really comes in handy when your in the middle of 
turning a pen and your turning lathe chisel dulls. It.s fast and good. I am going 
to add the leather honing wheel to see if I can get to that scary sharpness that
it gets close to now.


----------



## Loogie (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone find a source for generic PSA disc's with the hole in them for the Worksharp? I can get 6" dics on a roll for a lot cheaper than the OEM Worksharp one's, but I have to cut the hole myself.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

great system, easy to use. worth the money if you ask me


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

just looked at the price in the uk for this system and is it really worth £189.95

so if anyone wants to buy me one feel free LOL

andy


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a slow speed 3 phase sixteen inch horizontal wheel run in an oil bath supplied by a pump the oil really cools the sharpening process down and works great chisels and planer knives hand only come up rezor sharp.Alistair


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That sounds like a beast of a sharpener Alistair. I would think the price is dollars if your were to buy one in the US is closer to 120 pounds. I imagine there would also be a power conversion issue.

Relative to paper use, there is a corse pack they sell that has some lower grit paper in it. It works great if you have to remove a lot of material. I would also like to find a second source of paper.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Just got this unit. Decided to finally tackle turning and had to break down and get a sharpener I'd use. I put sharpening in the same boat as sanding. Try to avoid doing much of either.

The initial impression was much like the original post. Takes a while to fix a damaged tool, but resharpening is a matter of seconds after the initial work. The paper does seem to glaze over quickly regardless of using a crepe block. The consumables could really make it expensive to upkeep.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Daniel Thanks for your review.
I have had work sharp 3000 for almost 2 years it works great and I just use standard 6" psa and cut the center out it's not a big deal and it saves on cost. It's cost is a little deceiving in that if you buy a fair amount of sandpaper and extra glass wheels(4) you can double the price. But even with the extra cost I still think its a good system.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs:


----------

